# New laptop for photo work



## quantum (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone suggest a new windows (7 pref) laptop that has a really decent screen. Around 15" 8Gb Ram min and not too expensive here in UK - Say around £800? Or anyone know of a good secondhand web shop?
Thanks
John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2015)

I'd take a look at www.pcspecialist.co.uk - their intensive use/gaming laptops are worth considering, with plenty of configuration options. They even do IPS panels in some.


----------



## alaios (Mar 25, 2015)

Is an IPS panel just what needed for photo work? I am trying to understand how good monitor we need and why laptops are considered poor choices...


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 25, 2015)

IPS are generally considered better than older TN panels.  Or you could just plug the laptop in to an external monitor when you need more accurate color.


----------



## quantum (Mar 27, 2015)

Thanks Victoria. Have dealt with them before for desktop. Certainly liked them then.


----------



## alaios (Apr 15, 2015)

thanks guys. I am trying to find a balance with working at a desktop computer at home and a mobile station when abroad. 1. If I understand it right lightroom has already quite advanced options for allowing me to take with me some photos in to my laptop. Work with them during my trip and then sync back to my hard disks when I am back at my working place. Right?  2. I am not looking for really funny hardware for my portable lightroom and photoshop edits.  I guess the most important would be the monitor so the editing is not really off when I view my shots on my nice external monitor.  Regards Alex


----------

